# Help! before I mod again.



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Between the heated hand grips, custom shifter, led headlight, hand made drift cutters , I saw it in my infinite wisdom (lol) I just had to have a red led light in the back.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Are you going to wire in a backup LED flood with a switch on the shifter so it only comes on when you're in reverse like everyone else has ??
Could this be the next, next mod ??

(Maybe I'm thinking cars, but it'd be cool on a blower :icon_whistling


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

No, it's on constantly. I'm typing to upload a picture and having a heck of a time.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Hopefully this works. ......


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

a nice bright tail light but how is it with you at the controls


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i like the idea.....just because !


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> a nice bright tail light but how is it with you at the controls


There's a lot of spill, so no problem. Plus it kinda looks cool.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Someone was crowing about their LEDs coming in. They were getting two small red ones and they were going to mount them in the ends of the hand grips.

It's a thought.

Edit: When I said "crowing" about them arriving he was just happy to get the project going. I wasn't dissin' him at all. I'm still curious to see how it turned out.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Sounds cool, I have solid handle bars is my problem. There's a metal plug that goes in about 8"


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

I added in a set of red side marker type LED's on both mine and my fathers blower. I installed them under the dash, so it does not effect any operator functions.

I think it kinda add's to the "cool factor"

See the 10:30 mark of my video


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

My dad thinks he has the right of way in the street when he's blowing the drive...... might not be a bad idea!! ---DumbA$$ makes me nervous :>\


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Nice mods*



tinter said:


> Hopefully this works. ......


Nice mods, I have 3 red leds on rear of my hss, 2 led lights on front, one red led on controls area below the white led, lights up nice and bright for night time snowblowing


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

chaulky45 said:


> Nice mods, I have 3 red leds on rear of my hss, 2 led lights on front, one red led on controls area below the white led, lights up nice and bright for night time snowblowing



Wow, nice job. But curious if the neighbors think it's a UFO out there in the dark with all the lights moving in strange directions ??


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Wow, nice job. But curious if the neighbors think it's a UFO out there in the dark with all the lights moving in strange directions ??


lol, yes had a few people ask , Wheres the Runway


----------

